# Yucky pukey!



## Chloe&Shawn (Jan 3, 2012)

So last night, about 4am Bella woke up and she was sick a couple of times  it was sort of a white foamy stuff that came out and it wasnt very much!!
It didnt happen at all since. All morning she was fine. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I walked with a friend a few weeks back with a labradoodle puppy who vomited the same white foamy stuff. He then started having runny poos later that day and continued to be unwell for a couple of weeks needing antibiotics. If it was me I might just give the vets a call to see if the foam indicates anything needing attention. Not wishing to alarm you though! - just thought it might be worth a check.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it can also be caused by a completely empty stomach, We have started to have to give Lady a little snack right before bed...and it has stopped this.
It is a common problem in Boxers as they have really high metabolisms and bur through what they have eaten quicker.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

We have a very similar thing with Archie at the moment, except his is more yellow-y bile? He eats well enough, leaves what he doesn't want - he seems happy enough in himself - running around, chasing the cats and being fussed.

He doesn't do it all the time - but it's happened often enough now that we are concerned ... I'm wondering if a little check up at the vets just to be sure that it's nothing to be overly concerned about?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> We have a very similar thing with Archie at the moment, except his is more yellow-y bile? He eats well enough, leaves what he doesn't want - he seems happy enough in himself - running around, chasing the cats and being fussed.
> 
> He doesn't do it all the time - but it's happened often enough now that we are concerned ... I'm wondering if a little check up at the vets just to be sure that it's nothing to be overly concerned about?


Betty is the same and went through a phase of a yellow foamy puke a couple of mornings a week. I now make sure she's had a treat of some sort in the evening, i was giving her a Lily's Kitchen Bedtime Biscuit at bedtime but she went off them, and it's only happened once or twice since then.

As Betty seems fine in herself I've not mentioned it to the vet but may do when her booster vaccination is due.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we mentioned it to the vet a while back, and she suggested the treat thing...sometimes it is just too long for them between dinner and breakfast.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie sometimes pukes up white foamy sick. She's fine afterwards.
Just keep an eye on Bella.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! it may be the empty stomach thing because she fell asleep on the couch around 9 and I didnt go to bed until 11 and at that time just brought her straight from the living room to bedroom! I love the biscuit idea though because she doesnt want to eat food right before bed usually!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine get a couple of treats at bedtime !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you google it it does often say it relates to an empty tummy so hopefully that's all it is. I remember reading this when I thought Biscuit was gagging in the mornings - but I now think he had a cough. I always throw him a small handful of treats into his crate at bedtime, as otherwise it's 13 hours between meals which is a long time.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Definitely do the treat thing at bed time and if necessary in the morning. Our last dog, Zeus if he did not eat something before 11am I could put money on it that he would puke. Couple of snacks made all the difference xx


----------

